

Map-Reduce for Machine Learning on Multicore (pdf) - aquarin
http://www.cs.stanford.edu/people/ang//papers/nips06-mapreducemulticore.pdf

======
palish
The premise of map-reduce seems to basically be, "if you're asking questions
of a set of objects then you can divide that set by the number of cores you
have and ask questions in parallel".

Doesn't that seem intuitively obvious? There sure are a whole lot of papers
being spawned over this obvious thing. I'll go finish the paper now and see if
it's simply about converting machine learning algorithms into "ask questions
of a set of objects" form.

~~~
henning
Many machine learning architectures do not immediately suggest scalable
training algorithm implementations.

This paper was accepted to NIPS, so apparently some bigwigs thought it was
important.

~~~
palish
Ah. Neat hack then!

